# Last years memories



## Mason52

Let's have some photos of last years memorable fish to help us get through the last few weeks until open water.

Ever seen this photo before



My prettiest fish of the year/ but not my biggest




Now let's see some some other fish


----------



## Mason52

Here is a fish my friend caught not far from my pretty fish... We thought it might be the same fish.


----------



## crittergitter

This is the best I got for ya Mike. This little 32"r broke my 2 year drought in May last year. I look forward to getting down to CC a couple times this year.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Ill go ahead a post some pics of my last year memories:

My first tiger muskie

















This picture is of a tiger muskie that hit close to shore and my buddy snapped this pic.









This was my first 20'' rainbow from the San Juan river.









All these fish were caught in New Mexico.
FFBG


----------



## Muskie_Guy

Cabin Fever Challunge at Green River Lake Ky April ... 2nd place fish


----------



## JIG




----------



## ShutUpNFish

46"








49"








41"








My buddies biggest to date 40" - we caught 7 that day last fall


----------



## SConner

My first and only Musky to date. Thanks Jay!
 

PB river Saugeye.


----------



## Muskyman

I got this 48 1/2"er at Cave Run and a half hour before that one, I got a 46 1/2"er. Both are/were my personnal bests. They both came from the same spot.


----------



## Stripers4Life

a few of the bigger ones.....


----------



## 2THY1

Here is one I caught fishing CC with BITEME at one of our club outings. 
Mason52 beat us out with a three fish day including a 43"er. Way to go Mike!


----------



## fishing_marshall

3 biggest of the year and first one in the new boat.

43" Caught on a hellhound figure 8










Another 43"










About 45min after that 43 I got this 52" beast.










Here's the first musky in my new boat. The little guy hit an 8" jake.


----------



## BITE-ME

A couple of my better catches from this past year - can't wait to get back at it!!!

43" Clear Fork
 

42" Caesar Creek
 

42" Caesar Creek
 

Best catch @ Caesars - Big 8pt. Thanks for the scouting job Mason


----------



## Muskyman

Nice fish everyone and nice buck, Bite-me!
Mason, I forgot to mention in my post, the first pic is on the OGF homepage.


----------



## Mason52

Welcome dude, Here are some live shots of the same deer for the hunters out there.


----------



## vc1111




----------



## vc1111




----------



## MuskieLuv

Here is my wife's first Skie, 38"er.


----------



## MuskieLuv

Cool pic of Mason52 after a storm passed through.


----------



## Stripers4Life

Mason52 said:


> Welcome dude, Here are some live shots of the same deer for the hunters out there.


I remember reading those post when he took that nice buck. What a great story. Congrats.


----------



## BaddFish

Marshall- Bad Azz Dude! That 52 is a beast... gotta love the hellhounds- my muskies like to come up and "tap" them but don't get hooked. 


The two most memorable fish for me:

My brothers second of the day- only a 31" but fought like the devil











My wife's first fish... 37" but watching her fight it on 8lb test and hearing the screaming and hyperventilating made my year! 










Bring on WARM weather!!!!!


----------



## Muskie_Guy

I had 2 suns shining on me .....


----------



## Mason52

Great stuff so far, got me looking through my pictures a little closer so here are a few more This is my 9 yr old son we had two 3 fish days together last year. His biggest was his first fish 47" in 2008 Not pictured here

    

6:30am on Ceasars Creek Lake


----------



## Mason52

Muskie_Guy said:


> I had 2 suns shining on me .....


I heard the sun don't shine on the same dogs a$$ every day, but two of um. Looks like a Star wars planet


----------



## Jackfish

No pic, but my favorite fishing memory of last year occurred at CC&#8230;

My little runt finally was interested in taking some fishing trips with dad. I kept these nice, easy, and fairly short &#8211; until fall rolled in and I NEEDED a CC musky. As I&#8217;m packing up the boat one Friday, she asks &#8220;daddy, daddy, are we going fishing this weekend?&#8221;. I explain that yes, daddy is going fishing, but I&#8217;m going to be out for a long time so she probably should stay home for this one. She begs, and so I say yes, but again warn her we are going out for long time.

We are on the water prior to sunup &#8211; fish hard until I finally admit CC skunked me once again &#8211; and I turn the boat back toward the docks around 2pm. At this point she looks over at the dock and asks &#8220;are we going home now daddy?&#8221;. I didn&#8217;t expect the reaction I received upon answering her&#8230;.. &#8220;NOOOO, I don&#8217;t want to go home yet &#8211; can&#8217;t we stay and catch a musky? I really want to catch a musky daddy &#8211; can&#8217;t we stay longer so we can catch a musky? You said we where going to go fishing all day, and it's not dark out yet - can't we fish longer?&#8221; This from a 4 yr old who just spent 8 hours on the water &#8211; yup she sure didn&#8217;t get that part of the gene pool from her mom.

Later that week, on the way home from daycare she explains to her mom &#8220;we shouldn&#8217;t go fishing today, it&#8217;s too sunny out &#8211; musky like to hide when it&#8217;s sunny outside&#8221;.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

A Few more pics I thought I'd share..."The future of muskie fishing"


----------



## crittergitter

Some cool sunrise pictures Mike and Guy.


----------



## ironman172

46in 25.2lb at Alum creek....caught three that day with this being the biggest....while fishing for saugeye

.


----------



## MuskieJim

Had a lot of great fishing last year. Here's some of my favorite fish....

This pike, which G1pper actually reeled in, but it was a joint trolling effort on our first trip to the St. Larry. Its something I will never forget, because after hours of trolling without a nip, I happened to look over at the exact same time the fish hit and saw the clip blow off the planer. 10" jointed believer (perch)









This fish was caught at Pyma after snagging bottom 2 seperate times trolling deep timber. I thought it was a snag at first, then the fish came completely airborne before I even had the rod in my hands. 10" Legend Perchbait







'

And last but not least, how can anyone forget this picture. My fishing buddies and I have nicknamed this fish "Crystal Meth Musky", as it looks like I'm cracked out of my mind in the pic. It's just excitment!! Caught on a creeper


----------



## crittergitter

MuskieLuv said:


> Cool pic of Mason52 after a storm passed through.


Ya know............he kind of looks like the Musky Syth Lord in this picture to!


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05

Got this 48" beauty trolling Salt Fork early spring. Still my personal best muskie.










This 42 incher was memorable because I watched her follow a cowgirl from the second it hit the water on a super long cast, all the way up to when she blasted it boatside right when I started the figure 8. My knees were knocking together.










Last one. This was my dad's first muskie caught casting. We'd been fishing for hours without any luck and were just about to call it a day when he threw on a top-raider and chugged it over a shallow, weedy flat. The lure was about 2 feet in front of us when this dude exploded on it completely out of nowhere. I thought a bomb went off or something.


----------



## BITE-ME

Tusc-R that 48" is a hogg!!! 

&

A 52" Leesville Ski!!! Nice one Marshall


----------



## MuskieJim

Yeah Mike, that 48" has a sweet paint job!


----------



## Marc_Grattan

Fishing was a little tuff last year, but I was able to double with a 48.5 and 49 in the same day. This was good enough to take the traveling trophy in the St Clair Can Am.


----------



## Muskie_Guy

nice .....


----------



## Mason52

Nice fish Mark, I hope to get up to St Clair for the opener.


----------



## Coot

I knew I shouldn't look at this thread.

NICE FISH !!!!

I can't wait to hit West Branch


----------



## Marc_Grattan

The numbers have been way down, but the size has still been good for me. The year before, John Walz and I started a trip by catching a 48, 48, and 50.25 for the first 3 fish...


----------



## Steelhead Fever

nice fish everyone!!!


----------



## MadMac

Didn't get pics of the two largest but here are some other nice West Branch fish.





































This last 40" fish was special because it was caught by my friends 13 year old son. He had never seen a fish like that let alone catch one. He chose not to hold it for the pic. lol









Then there was this curious bonus fish.


----------



## BITE-ME

Everyones pics are great, but they sure aren't helping me with this cabin fever


----------

